# best brushless mamba for 18 mt?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

whats the ebst maba for the 18 mt? thx:thumbsup:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

what are you gonna be doing with it ? is the big tires still on it ? and what kinda battery you gonna be using ?? the 4600 is always a safe motor, the 8000 kv will make it nearly undriveable, and the big tires may be real hard on the motor unless you can really gear it down, and the 18t's you dont have all that much choice for gearing.

i just saw your other thread, you should really try to keep it all in one area, not ask questions in each thread section. with the mamba speedo, you can run up to a 3 cell lipo, and that 11.1 volts !!!


----------



## RCWIZARD13 (Mar 29, 2008)

probably something in the 5400k area. the 8000k would be out of control, also breakage and wear would be high.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

well it is fully stock at the moment i want to turn it into rc 18 b.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

the 5700 should be plenty of motor if not too much


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

for your first brushless and not really having the drive train as solid as it needs to be for the larger motors, I would go with a 4800kv. The 4800's are what most people use for dirt racing because you can actually drive them.plus since they are not a high amperage draw motor you can gear them up if you need more top end without over heating the motor or esc.remember the esc will handle any of the mamba motors so after a while if you want more speed you can pick up the next step up motor.plus the lower torque and rpm will save you big $$$ on drive train re-builds until you get it bulletproofed.I would say my favorite motor out of the mamba line is the 6700. it has a nice mid range torque band so it still feels a little soft out of the corners and then spools up like crazy. Very nice for dirt racing as long as you have some throttle finger control.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

i love fast and i can offroad easily ( i have expirience in the cheap target ones. they are harder to drive) and its just gonna be for fun. I may go to the trtack ocne i month to chat and maybe practice the track but no major racing. And i also mostly drive it in the street and race the cops up the street. lol


----------

